# Moderation....



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Right then...

Following Mr Hands rather disparaging remarks in one of the Japanese threads, I would like to discuss the topic of the forums moderation...Please know that nothing will change, Roys rules will remain unchanged I expect...

I would like to say a few things though, every internet watch forum has moderation to some degree or another, to suggest otherwise is simply wrong, why have a go at the moderation here just because other forums are different? I browse quite a few of them, some have more rules than others, everyone who joins a forum is asked to read and respect the rules, I find this to be quite a simple concept, we have a lot of members and a lot of traffic, also a lot of spam and crap to deal with, would the people who donâ€™t like moderation prefer to be spammed by spurious members?

Its simple, if you donâ€™t agree with the way its done here, donâ€™t keep coming back 

There are a few moderators on RLT because Roy is busy working most of the time....

I donâ€™t know why people are surprised when something is edited, it only happens when someone has broken the forum rules in one way or another









Trust me we donâ€™t do it for fun, I do it because Roy is my friend and I like to give something back for his generosity in the past, I know he helps a lot of people out behind the scenes, ( including you Ian  )

Like PG pointed out, this forum is part of his livelihood too,

It really annoys me when people have a go about this, just respect the forum owners wishes, how hard is that to do??

Rant over,







I would be pleased to hear what you guys think about moderation in general


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

It has to be done, if people abuse this free forum then they deserve to be moderated.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Personally, I don't have any problem with how this forum is run or moderated.

The way I see it is Roy provides us all with a great forum for _free_, paying for it out of his own pocket; along with his time & effort with servers/updates etc. This of course on top of his business & we all know how good that is.

Jase; yourself, PG & Stan as moderators do a great job IMHO: whenever I have asked any of you questions - the reply has always been polite & informed.

Keep up the good work all.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Forget to say thanks and keep up the good work







:blush:


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

I love the way this place is run, and if other people don't then they should just not use it, simple as that!!!

Roy does a lot for us all, he deserves our respect, this is a great place









And i bet the other no moderator fora are moderated behind the scenes so to speak!!!


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

The forum is what the forum is - thanks to Roy for providing it and to you guys for moderating. If I didn't like it I wouldn't be here. Not much else to say really.


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

Roy, Jase, PG & Stan, you are doing a good job!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I sometimes find it a little awkward not being able to link to another forum/site where a question that someone here has asked may be answered or where there is some interesting information, for example. However, those are the rules and I find it quite simple to abide by them 99.9% of the time. When I've made the odd faux pas I've found the moderators to be entirely reasonable and any changes they've made to my posts to be perfectly acceptable. It can't be an easy job and I certainly wouldn't want to do it!

Keep up the good work chaps


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

I have no problems with it either. The rules are clear enough, and if everyone observed them then there would be no need for any moderation, meaning Jase, PG & Stan could retire from the Whip's Office and return to the back benches...

Unfortunately, as in society generally, not everyone sees it like that and try to bend the rules or ignore them completely. In that event there have to be moderators, and they have to step in. There is no point in having rules if they are not enforced. As others have already said, this forum is hosted and sponsored by Roy. He makes the rules - which personally I regard as perfectly reasonable - and which it is common courtesy to observe when using his site. If some people cannot abide them, or abide by them, then maybe they would be happier going elsewhere. However _all_ sites are moderated to a greater or lesser extent - some (naming no names) with a much more oppressive hand than anything people will ever experience here.


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

I'm not having a go at Roy at all. I have always found Roy to be very pleasant and helpful.

It is obvious to me though, that this forum has a clique and only a few people are actually in this clique.

I have also seen a great deal of toadying going on as well. This sycophantic behaviour is very transparent and is something that is totally un-called for.

As I said,I have nothing at all against Roy.

I just feel that people have a right to say how they feel and that non-commercial comments should be left on here for all to see.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

rhaythorne said:


> I sometimes find it a little awkward not being able to link to another forum/site where a question that someone here has asked may be answered or where there is some interesting information, for example. However, those are the rules and I find it quite simple to abide by them 99.9% of the time. When I've made the odd faux pas I've found the moderators to be entirely reasonable and any changes they've made to my posts to be perfectly acceptable. It can't be an easy job and I certainly wouldn't want to do it!
> 
> Keep up the good work chaps


 _have no problems with it either. The rules are clear enough, and if everyone observed them then there would be no need for any moderation, meaning Jase, PG & Stan could retire from the Whip's Office and return to the back benches... _

Unfortunately, as in society generally, not everyone sees it like that and try to bend the rules or ignore them completely. In that event there have to be moderators, and they have to step in. There is no point in having rules if they are not enforced. As others have already said, this forum is hosted and sponsored by Roy. He makes the rules - which personally I regard as perfectly reasonable - and which it is common courtesy to observe when using his site. If some people cannot abide them, or abide by them, then maybe they would be happier going elsewhere. However all sites are moderated to a greater or lesser extent - some (naming no names) with a much more oppressive hand than anything people will ever experience here.

I agree with both you and Hotmoq (above - haven't completely mastered the 'quotes' bit)

On a more disagreeable note, the mental image of Jason and pg dressed in matching brown shirts and shorts did rather rearrange the hotcross buns I had for breakfast in me stomach a bit. Aaaargh!


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

seiko6139 said:


> I just feel that people have a right to say how they feel and that non-commercial comments should be left on here for all to see.


I agree absolutely - and they have been.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Ah I see where your coming from now Ian

Pot, kettle and black spring to mind!

I see no apology for refering to us as "Hitler youth" though? Do you find that sort of comment acceptable in todays society?


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

This is the one of the least moderated forums that I'm a member on... it's a refreshing change with the only specific rule being you can't post commercial links but that's understandable as this is ROY's forum









Keep up the good work chaps, don't worry about the few who feel the need to nag etc. cause they are few and far between


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

jasonm said:


> everyone who joins a forum is asked to read and respect the rules,


'Nuff said. Roy and the Mods help provide a great platform for all of us to discuss our passion (watches I mean) so they have my full support.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

imo its simple really ,abide by the rules that have been set out by the forum owner ,i have found the moderating team very helpful when my brain and mouth were not in gear and i've asked them to edit posts in the past that i have made and realised later that they were unsuitable,if you can answer a question but think the link is innapropriate its easy to pm the person with some details.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Bladerunner said:


> Personally, I don't have any problem with how this forum is run or moderated.
> 
> The way I see it is Roy provides us all with a great forum for _free_, paying for it out of his own pocket; along with his time & effort with servers/updates etc. This of course on top of his business & we all know how good that is.
> 
> ...


I'll second that Alan.  And I'd like to add that the moderators do what they do for the benefit of others when they could be off doing something more rewarding. Also, if I'm paying somebody a compliment or being supportive, I don't like it being referred to as 'toadying.'

Andrew.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I really do despair sometimes at peoples attitudes, I'm disgusted at the small core of members who complain on other forums about here and yet still come here to use the sales forum.

I have charged no one a penny for using this forum yet people still think they have the right to complain about the rules.

It's ok when they are using the forum to sell stuff but when they have a banned link deleted they show off.

The rules are clear there is no reason why any one would complain.

I have said from the start that this would not be a forum like all the rest.

I do not want discussion about discussion elsewhere, I see no point in this.

No commercial links because why should I pay money for other sellers to profit, would you ?

The Hitler remark would have you banned on any other forum Ian, I will leave it for the mods to decide this though.


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

I think Roy and the Mods do a good job...its fine by me.

I seem to recall a thread from a long time back where this character kept promissing another member some items and never managed to deliver..draw your own conclusions about him.

Sadly the world is full of these types who are brave behind a keyboard and will type things that they wouldnt have the balls to say to your face...

'nuff said!


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

have also seen a great deal of toadying going on as well. This sycophantic behaviour is very transparent and is something that is totally un-called for.

I reckon he is confused with another forum!


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I see little evidence of moderation.

We only have two guidelines after all:-

No commercial links

No offensive posts

How difficult can it be to stay within these? When registering you agree to the rules â€" if you donâ€™t like them then donâ€™t register or leave.

Generally this forum seems to self-moderate with the mods only stepping in when 1) a relatively new member breaches the first or 2) someone registers with the sole intention of posting a commercial link.

Out of interest, how often does a moderator have to moderate? It canâ€™t be very often surely?


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Robert said:


> I see little evidence of moderation.
> 
> We only have two guidelines after all:-
> 
> ...


The art of moderation is of moderation of action; being a new member I also see very little of this going on. Thus it provides a great forum for discussion about watches and the people who enjoy watches. Great job Mods and thanks Roy for the site and the forum.

Not to your taste?? There are plenty of other places to go.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

If you want to see a set of strictly enforced forum rules look below. The moderators will not be argued with and people are banned if they do so, the rules are written in stone.

People are censured for the use of words like Hell or Damn, politics and religion are taboo and the forum doesn't provide a passworded area for the discussion of such subjects.

As I said, insult or argue with a mod or admin and you have you membership terminated.

RLT is a very easy going forum by comparison.

"Jan 17 2007

Welcome All ******* Users!

This is the place to start for all the information on how the forum works and the rules governing behavior.

******* Forums is a friendly, community-oriented place and to keep it that way members are asked to

follow the guidelines for posting and maintaining a standard of behavior that ensures everyones full enjoyment

of their linux experience.

1. SEARCH! SEARCH is the first option to consider when you need information.

Use different keywords in the search box and try the advanced search too. More

experienced members will be more sympathetic to new users who have made some

effort to help themselves. A good search often results in a solution without the

necessity for a new thread.

2. Check the Wiki for answers to your questions. For many of your

problems the answer will be here. It also has a Search

function that will prove extremely usefull

http://www.**********.com/wiki/

3. Post your question in the most appropriate place. You are more likely

to receive a good answer if you post your question to the most appropriate

place. Also check each forum section for PLEASE READ stickys that may

contain possible specific directions for that section.

4. Choose an appropriate subject line. Try to summarize the problem

briefly in the subject, and elaborate in the message itself. Repeat the

subject in the body if it will make things clearer. DO NOT use all caps and

do not add false information just to get attention (e.g. "read this or you

will be arrested"). An example of a bad subject would be "HELP ME". A good

subject might be, "No sound with Audigy card".

5. Include as much information as you can when seeking help. This may

include ******** version #, a list of your systems hardware, also possibly

logs and command line output. Nobody can help you if you refuse to give

sufficient detail.

6. Keep all HELP posts ON-TOPIC. This is IMPORTANT! Post replies Only when

directly answering the ORIGINAL question. Responces such as "I have a different problem", or "my brother

has one of those" will be deleted. Socializing by community members is more than welcome in the FUN

headers of the forum.

7. Make sure you have read the parent post completely before posting a reply.

8. Do not cross-post the same question to multiple places.

9. Mark SOLVED. If you are the one that started a thread about a problem

and the answer to that problem has been found and posted in the thread, go

back to your original post-click Modify, and add the word SOLVED to the

beginning of the Subject line.

10. Refrain from discussing politics or religion. This is a global

community, discussions on these subjects is sure to cause the start of a

flame war and a disruption of the forums. Strictly Forbidden!

11. Refrain from using coarse/insulting/vulgar language. This is a G rated site!

Rule of thumb is if you wouldn't want your 4 year old daughter/sister to see it, don't

post it.

12. Report to Moderator If you view a post you perceive to be a violation of the forum

rules please click the "report to moderator" button and include a short note about what

the issue is. Do Not get involved, be part of the solution, not the problem.

13. No Distro Bashing. Discussion of the relative merits of distro X

compared to distro Y is fine, but comments such as "distro Z sucks" will not

be tolerated.

14. Keep all commentary civil, and be courteous at all times. You may disagree

strongly with an opinion someone has. Disagree with the opinion, not the person.

If you always use good manners and are polite to other people, your visits to the

forum will be beneficial for all. Insults directed towards the site administrators

and moderators will not be tolerated.

15. Thank those who help you. Acknowledgment of a helpful suggestion not

only placates those who helped you, it may also help others with a similar

problem.

16. Use mixed case. UPPER CASE LOOKS AS IF YOU ARE SHOUTING, and it is

considered to be offensive.

17. No advertising or spam. Occasional offers from our OEM partners excepted.

18. Do not astroturf or pretend to be/represent somebody else.

19. Use your own words. If you wish to use the words of somebody else,

quote them, citing the source. Plagiarism is unethical and is illegal in

many countries.

20. Do not discuss illegal activities. Our server is hosted in the USA and

so is subject to US law. Please do not expose ********* to any unnecessary

legal liability.

21. Do not make geographical assumptions. Our user base is globally

distributed. Do not assume that other users reside in or are knowledgeable

about your country/region. In particular, references to landmarks, cities or

states/provinces without mention of the country will likely render your

message incomprehensible to many users.

22. Have Patience When you first start on a new venture, your footsteps may

be hesitant and you also want to get going in a hurry. This leads to Ã¢â‚¬Å"panic modeÃ¢â‚¬Â

when you can't get something to work and feel desperate for help. This feeling is

not unique to you. Most members have felt it many times.

The forum members are busy people with lives outside of the forum. They each

give their time and expertise freely and without stint. If you do not get an immediate

reply, do not sulk and make unpleasant commentary. Move on to something else for

a while. Catch up on your reading; you may find the answer all by yourself. Shutdown

the machine and think about your problem without staring right at it for a while. Be

prepared to have to wait, before just the right expert visits the forum and finds your post.

Failure to abide by these rules may result in an editing, negative moderation

or deletion of your post. ******* reserves the right to ban abusers from

the site and possibly seek legal action against them."


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Stan said:


> 6. Keep all HELP posts ON-TOPIC. This is IMPORTANT! Post replies Only when
> 
> directly answering the ORIGINAL question. Responces such as "I have a different problem", or "my brother
> 
> ...


Now that must keep the moderators busy


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Flippin 'eck, a bit draconian!! would I have got myself banned for said expletive and calling them "draconians"??


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

There you are knew we had moderation lol. M8 I used to own a forum and sold it, one where at any given time of day about 100 ppl on-line. You want to see moderation had about 11 staff, I mean bannings, regular editing and deletion of posts usually due to conflicts between countries and their people, politics etc. just normal every day stuff keeping people in-line. The moderation here is very light no worries keep up the good work guys.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Calling what appears to be an established group of friends a 'clique' flies in the face of my experience - the regulars have been quick to respond to questions/queries and present as open and welcoming (the exact opposit of a clique).

I don't see an expression of appreciation or a polite acknowledgement of help as being 'toadying'. The ethos of this site strikes me as open, welcoming and positive; Roy's use of it to promote his business interest incredibly light.

I have bought, sold, swopped a variety of things through the forums and been in contact with very pleasant people in other countries/continents. I enjoy the forum for its scope, variety and humour - long may it remain so.

Membership and particiption is entirely voluntary, the rules are clear from the outset, if the ethos and practices of the moderators doesn't suit then the solution is obvious - set up a site that embodies all you think is best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









Thank you Roy and moderators.

Julian L


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Roy said:


> I really do despair sometimes at peoples attitudes, I'm disgusted at the small core of members who complain on other forums about here and yet still come here to use the sales forum.
> 
> I have charged no one a penny for using this forum yet people still think they have the right to complain about the rules.
> 
> ...


Totally agree Roy, this forum (I am registered at MANY others) is "THE BEST" watch forum IMHO. All of the moderators and *most* of the participants are friendly, helpful and full of useful advice. If it was a clique forum, then surely only the people in that clique would receive help etc!?!?!

Quite simply: IF YOU CAN'T ABIDE BY THE *SIMPLE RULES* THEN GO ELSEWHERE!!

As far as I can see it is only moderated when it NEEDS to be. I.e. offensive remarks and commercial links. As several other members have said if these people who posted offensive comments/links etc did it on another forum they would be instantly banned. I have seen this on many occasions on other forums. Also as others have said Roy helps out A LOT behind the scenes and I am sure that I am not the only one that this applies to and, as such, THANKS ROY!! Both for providing a nice place to discuss watches, but also a fast, helpful service on the sales side of things.







:rltb:

Mods: feel free to edit any of my comments as you see fit !!  

Just my 2p

Have a great Easter all.

Mark


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm most definitely a very new contributor to this forum but have lurked for awhile.

As a member of various other forums - indeed a mod of one - my comment would be that this is a very tolerant friendly place, and as such very welcoming.

I think the few rules & restrictions that exist are reasonable & understandable.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

I look in here almost every day. The Moderators all seem reasonable people as do the rules as set by Roy. I'm not aware of cliques but if this place has enabled a group of friends to flourish I don't have a problem with it. To be honest I haven't a clue as to who knows whom. All the people I have interacted with, be it advice, sales or chat have been thoroughly pleasant.


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

Everyone has a choice. For example, another very successful UK watch forum advertises itself as "a friendly place to discuss watches without oppressive moderation". If that's the kind of forum you prefer, head over there.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

We do have a good bunch of people hence the light moderation. **** happens


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Ah I see where your coming from now Ian
> 
> Pot, kettle and black spring to mind!
> 
> I see no apology for refering to us as "Hitler youth" though? Do you find that sort of comment acceptable in todays society?


Yes,I forgot, sorry about that chaps.

I do admit though,that political correctness has gone too far in some instances, I'm not referring to this forum when I say that either.

I can't really comment any further in this part of the forum as it would be very inappropriate.

I do beleive in speaking my mind though and it has had negative effects on my career in the past. I used to work for a company where brown nosers climbed the ladder very quickly. Most ended up at the bottom again though as they proved to be incapible of doing the job they'd been given.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Seamaster73 said:


> Everyone has a choice. For example, another very successful UK watch forum advertises itself as "a friendly place to discuss watches without oppressive moderation". If that's the kind of forum you prefer, head over there.


I wondered when you would comment seamaster73 as you are one of the people that constantly jibs about this forum elsewhere and has on several occasions had a go at me by PM because you cannot abide the rules.

In fact when the server kept crashing you laughed about it elsewhere but thats ok, you are entitled to your opinion and childish scoffing.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

seiko6139 said:


> It is obvious to me though, that this forum has a clique and only a few people are actually in this clique.


I must be really dumb as I`ve never realised this forum had a clique which the dictionary defines as....

*"a small group of people who spend their time together and do not welcome other people into that group"*

In my experience people here are very welcoming of new members and are never condescending when someone asks what they feel might be a "dumb" question, hardly the behaviour of a clique I think 



> I have also seen a great deal of toadying going on as well. This sycophantic behaviour is very transparent and is something that is totally un-called for.As I said,


I am guilty of mentioning my appreciation of our host on occasions and why not? Roy is a very nice & helpful man who IMO deserves it











andytyc said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > everyone who joins a forum is asked to read and respect the rules,
> ...


I have to agree, Roy once asked me (whether seriously or not I`m not sure







) if I`d like to be a moderator, I declined as I didn`t really feel up to the job, I`d have a hard time not hammering any cat hating meat eater























I feel as others have already mentioned that Stan, Jason, Paul & Alex (when he was around more) have and continue to do an excellent job, I`ve never felt this forum to be over moderated and the few rules there are I consider to be quite reasonable









Maybe it would be worth looking at it this way, it is like we are guests in Roy`s house, now I don`t know if he smokes or not but IMO it would be very rude, if he didn`t, for someone who did to come along and moan if he asked them not to while here


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I am guilty of mentioning my appreciation of our host on occasions and why not? Roy is a very nice & helpful man who IMO deserves it


Stop it mac, I'm no better or worse than anyone else but I pay the bills therefore I make the rules, take it or leave it.









By the way every forum has rules even the ones that advertise that there are none, it's impossible to have no moderation.

I have changed the logo so people know exactly what they are getting here.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

LMAO!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I am guilty of mentioning my appreciation of our host on occasions and why not? Roy is a very nice & helpful man who IMO deserves it
> ...


Sorry boss


















> By the way every forum has rules even the ones that advertise that there are none, it's impossible to have no moderation.
> 
> I have changed the logo so people know exactly what they are getting here.


_*" A friendly place to discuss watches with oppresive moderation"*_

Well that should clear things up nicely
















Does this mean I`ll have to be more respectful to the Mods?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, that's me in trouble -



> I`d have a hard time not hammering any cat hating meat eater


where does that place a cat eating meat hater?







[i do like Chinese food] (or is that non PC?







)

I have to say as a newbie, with dumb questions to ask all the time, I can honestly say no one has made me feel "cliqued out" on any subject, any occasion. Roy obviously looks in at the forum, and is willing to add comments, and all the guys who have helped me one way and the other have impressed me as being 100% helpful!

What more to say? I too have had (and still have) a forum and know the probs you can get. The two rules are eminently sensible, and if Roy chooses NOT to have commercial links, that's his prerogative, after all Tesco don't advertise Sainsbury's products very much, do they?









My 2c worth!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

In the words of Monty Python:

"Help! Help! I'm being oppressed!"


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

Roy said:


> Seamaster73 said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone has a choice. For example, another very successful UK watch forum advertises itself as "a friendly place to discuss watches without oppressive moderation". If that's the kind of forum you prefer, head over there.
> ...


I think trying to pretend there are no other watch forums by deleting any post that even mentions one is "childish". But that's just me. Like I say, everyone has a choice.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mel said:


> Well, that's me in trouble -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As a very confused individual (& sick)


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

mel said:


> where does that place a cat eating meat hater?


In an impossible quandary


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Seamaster73 said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > Seamaster73 said:
> ...


Oh that is ok then Seamaster your disrespect is acceptable.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

One forum I use is extremely oppressive but this is made clear in the rules.

Another is the opposite and enables small minded people to have witchunts.

Keep this forum exactly as it is, as it is open, welcoming and very informative.

Alasdair


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

I can count at least five members of this forum that use their "username" on other forums (me included), not to mention members using other "tags". These members sell alongside this forum and I would suspect buy from there as well. Personally I do not think deleting other commercial sites is childish; they are the rules for this forum. Everyone knows of the other places to talk, sell, buy watches. Why do we need links to them...we can Google as best as other folk. Can we not get on as grown ups and talk watches......whilst obeying the rules of this forum


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

You know it's not even so much rules or disobeying them or abiding by them. What pisses me off is when you get a trouble making troll/s with no frigging life that simply brings a disruptive attitude to a quiet forum with a small group of friendlies. Poke a dog with a stick too many times and sooner or later the dog will bite ya. Now back to a peaceful and relaxing Sunday


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

James said:


> You know it's not even so much rules or disobeying them or abiding by them. What pisses me off is when you get a trouble making troll/s with no frigging life that simply brings a disruptive attitude to a quiet forum with a small group of friendlies. Poke a dog with a stick too many times and sooner or later the dog will bite ya. Now back to a peaceful and relaxing Sunday


Spot on James - and we could probably name some of them. I am reading with disbelief some of the comments on another forum where people ( 3 consistently) are just causing trouble. These are what moderation are for so please do not let them tarnish this forum.

Alasdair


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

My two penn'orth.....

I visit a lot of forums on a semi-regular basis, but only post to 3 or 4 of them.

This is definitely one of the better ones.... here's an example....

On the Rover 75 forum (yes, I know, I know....) the subject of Jeremy Clarkson came up. Now I happen to think that second to the Duke of York, Clarkson is the smuggest, most pompous Git in Britain. I voiced this opinion and also said that I suspected that whenever he had sex, he was the only person in the room. :*****: For that one I got 5 penalty points and a public warning....

Wouldn't happen here, would it? I once (quite inadvertently) broached the rules here and got a polite request not to do it again. A different approach, which with me, worked well. After all, bear in mind it's Roy who pays the bills for the server time - there is no subscription or membership fee so it's entirely reasonable that we should conform to the standards that Roy expects. And, of course, if ever I get so totally hacked off with things here I have the ultimate sanction.... I can always go to other forums (forum? fora? Grammar school Latin was so long ago...) and post there.

Rob


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Blimey, what a day to chose to start a ruck.

Did someone not get an egg this year? I've got a Malteesers or a Kit Kat Chunkie one they can have if it'll help? _You're not having the toblerone though._









On topic: -

I've found this place to be very friendly and extremely helpful.

Ye-es, the







emoticon can be a bit cheesy sometimes, but from the dealings I've had with Mr Taylor to date, he's proved to be friendly, honest, reliable and generous so I get where it comes from.

And there are in-jokes that the long-term posters get that us noobs don't; seems to be the same as joining any other group. (710 took a while to work out though. Mods? Stickie?)

The forum is linked to Roy's business, so I don't think it's unfair of him to ask that posters don't send potential trade elsewhere. If I want something that Roy's got, and the price is right, I'll buy it from him, otherwise I'll shop around. I wouldn't consider it appropriate to abuse the hospitality by linking to a competitor though (ebay is a bit of a grey area).

Anyhow, I've had a lovely day out enjoying the sunshine for a change. I think everyone should try it tomorrow and chill.

Unless it rains. In which case; come back here and complain some more.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Anyhow, I've had a lovely day out enjoying the sunshine for a change. I think everyone should try it tomorrow and chill.


Great idea


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Wow all this has been going on on here was me just enjoying the sunshine !

Well if its OK I would like to voice my opinion as well , No matter what forum you use there are rules take it or leave it you look at what they are and decide if you will bother or not . I have never been a big user of these forums but have found that even as a new user every response has been helpful and friendly , Its understandable that people who have been chatting for many years will have private jokes and the like but I have never been made to feel excluded.

I hope roy will continue to pay the server bills and continue because having seen some of the comments i would have said sod it and pulled the plug and just maintained the sales site

Anyway thats me done

Cheers and happy easter to all


----------



## grayman (May 25, 2006)

I was at first going to post a mini-rant regarding one commenter who criticized another for making a statement that invoked an image of the Hitler Jugend, in what was felt to be a hurtful way (is there any other?). My take on the issue is that hurtful, obnoxious, contentious speech is exactly what has always been the focus of basic "free speech" protections (such as the U. S. Constitution in my own country).

On reflection, however, this is not the place. These fora are about watches. Those of us who post here should remember that and confine our discussion of other subjects to other places. I am a "newbie." I post rarely, but lurk a lot. My experiences have all been positive: Answers to my questions, and kind responses to my comments. Roy and the moderators have done alright by me and, as I gather, most of the rest of those who post here. I appreciate their efforts.

The friendship among some of the forum members that comes through in their posts does not strike me as "clique-ishness." And, most of the time, no one seems to be eager to take offense at whatever is said. All in all, this is a good place for watch enthusiasts to meet. Hope to be in touch again soon.

Grayman


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I won a couple of watches on eBay today.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> I won a couple of watches on eBay today.


Do tell, I presume they take batteries


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> I won a couple of watches on eBay today.


You provocative f****r!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

grey said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > I won a couple of watches on eBay today.
> ...


I think I need a moderator....


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Roy edited one of my posts once, then sent me a very polite PM explaining why, he was quite correct to have edited it as I quoted the price of one of his items incorrectly. Until that point I was blissfully unaware of any moderating on the forum and it was not until today that I had given the subject any further thought. What moderation does go on here is very subtle and no reasonable person could describe it as intrusive.

This is the only watch forum on which Iâ€™ve bothered to register although I have browsed others and one thing really stands out. I have seen Roy and this forum being slagged off on several other competitorsâ€™ forums but I have NEVER seen another watch forum or retailer being slated on this forum, not even the odd snide comment. That appeals to my old fashioned sense of what is proper and professional, Iâ€™m quite happy to leave the playground name-calling to these other groups. I think it says a great deal about the professionalism of the owners of these other forums that they allow those sorts of comments to be made.



Silver Hawk said:


> I think I need a moderator....


You won't need to wait long Paul, apparently they be on you like Tony Blair on a sound bite.


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

Barryboy said:


> Rover 75


Now you're talking.

BIT OF CLASS.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

The whole moderator as a word smacks of Big Brother to me.

It's a shame we need it.

However having seen some of the - mmmmm - battles? arguments? - whatever that have been on here, I don't blame Roy.

I have had my hand slapped over one incident. I turned the other cheek & am still here. Anyone who buggers off in a sulk don't deserve to be here.

Fair do I say.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Just seen the altered logo though.

Don't you think the word 'opresive' may put folk off?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> Just seen the altered logo though.
> 
> Don't you think the word 'opresive' may put folk off?


I think you'll find it's a joke Paul.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > Just seen the altered logo though.
> ...


Oh - is it. Silly me.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Mrcrowley said:
> ...


Ok then.


----------



## SimonR (Mar 19, 2007)

Gents, I've been reading all the post in this thread whilst eating a very, very large Caramel bar from my Easter Egg. I've now finished both the bar and the posts, and am feeling a little bloated and tired. My Bellmatic is telling me it's time to go to bed and, whilst I could maybe muster a comment on forum moderation, or even the lack of it, I think whatever you guys decide is probably right......


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

> Rover 75


and



> A Bit of Class


But nowadays will you need to look at the engine to see if it's a Chinese copy?









(Couldn't resist it!)


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> grey said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...


I was so deeply shocked by your outburst last night that my good manners left me, and I forgot to ask you what the watches were were. Pray tell us.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


Been thinking though............

Would it look a joke to newbies?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Mrcrowley said:
> ...


It's gone now and was just meant as a joke.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I missed the altered banner and missed this whole thread until just now. Maybe my computer at home is moderating itself?

RLT was my first internet watch forum. It's been a great place to hang out and learn about watches. I do post on other forums, but I'll never leave RLT. If nothing else, we have the best smilies in the business! C'mon, where else can you find this:







or this:







and my favorite:









Never had any problems here, though it did take me a while to break into the group. I understand very well, as I was raised in New England where we were "the new family" for the first dozen years after we moved to the neighborhood. I'm actually distrustful of people who want to be 'instant mates', as if I could pop a handshake in a microwave.

I'm probably guilty of touting Roy's products from time to time. OTOH, I can't count the number of posts which relay a story about 'been looking all over creation for a chem light battery and Roy's had them the whole time'. Done it myself more than once.

No suggestions for the mods, just padding my post count


----------



## Bri (Nov 2, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Right then...
> 
> Following Mr Hands rather disparaging remarks in one of the Japanese threads, I would like to discuss the topic of the forums moderation...Please know that nothing will change, Roys rules will remain unchanged I expect...
> 
> ...


I find this forum well moderated and run. If you think there may be problems with moderation here youwant to see the one that runs where I work. This is an American company so I leave it to your imagination.

I get plenty of advice and help when I need information from some very knowlegdeable people so I can't complain. There are some interesting underlying undertones which I don't suppose any of us who are relatively new to the forum will probably never understand but it's interesting trying to guess waht these are about.

Brian


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I think they get it just about right on here.









I think the forum can be touchy to (percieved) criticism though and we can get a bit too friendly. I don't think there is anything wrong with saying what you really think







when a forum member proudly shows off his new purchase and asks for an opinion. That doesn't happen much any more, I miss Ian (Raketat) and Andy (Skinner) for some real word play.

At times I like to drop "bombs" into threads to wind people up because, well, because I want to







, nobody has moderated them, so I am thankful for that.

Haven't noticed a "clique", some people post more (Mac for example







) and you soon get to "know" them. An irregeular poster, you don't, that's just the way it is. I joined and was immediately berated by Andy, I'm still here.

Colin is right, there are some cracking smilies and another good feature is the PM system which I make liberal use of for apologies when I have "erred"


----------



## rousey (Dec 4, 2006)

I think the moderators do great job and anyone not liking moderators/rules should not bother using the site.

As like one of my old bosses once said to me "if you don't like it you can always [email protected]@k off!!!"

Anyway the moderators haven't deleted any of my naff jokes yet in the makes us laugh forum.

Keep up the good work









Cheers Scott


----------



## synchro (Sep 22, 2006)

There is an old saying

â€œHe who pays the fiddler calls the tuneâ€

Roy pays the bills, Roy sets the rules.

If you donâ€™t like the music, reset to another station or go to another forum

Simple really


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Only just seen this thread!

I post here and other places, all have rules to one extent or another, but the key is to remember that these are private houses, if you don't like the rules, don't come in! I probably post in some other places more than here, but it doesn't stop me enjoyiing it here. I try and act the same everywhere, and treat everyone with politeness and respect. Roy's rule about not positng commercial links is fine by me, this forum is part of his livelihood, it would be disrespectful of me to advertise someone else's products here.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I just spent the best part of my lunchtime reading through this thread and though there was no need to comment at all really, everybody said it before I even looked at the thread.....but curiosity meant I had to go and search for the offending thread....

what a dopey thing to say, no wonder it has raised all these comments..... :*****: oops.....do I get banned for that?









Best regards....to everyone.....David


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I can't even be bothered to comment...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I moderate the Glycine Forum on WUS; admittedly WUS is a higher traffic forum but overall the moderation on TWF (aka RLT) compared to WUS is easier going. Ernie also has rule and regulations on WUS which he enforces strictly, some don't like it, but it is his forum. The NO WEAPONS in pictures rule causes a lot of problems for moderators from people who believe they have a right to publish pictures of their guns, knives etc despite Ernie having a rule that they are not allowed.

You may also like to try posting something contentious on Timezone and see what happens









Mostly I like Ian's forthright views and history has shown on this and other fora that toys are thrown out of the cot from time to time









Is TWF a clique? Personally I don't think so, we have a small core of members who have stuck at it through thick and thin for years, and members who come and go, sometimes posting for many months and then disappearing.

I also think at present we have some very good new and recent members.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I have nothing extra to add except I miss the Red Rekord









That`ll confuse the newer members


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Here you go Mac.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thnak you Stan I think we all needed that


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Thnak you Stan I think we all needed that


Mac, can I join your "no really I haven't got a clue" club, cos really I haven't got a clue


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

nursegladys said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Thnak you Stan I think we all needed that
> ...


Of course you can, just add the club`s name to your signature & welcome aboard









BTW regarding the Red Rekord














do a search and all may be revealed


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Thnak you Stan I think we all needed that


I didn't.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Thnak you Stan I think we all needed that
> ...


Philistine









BTW Paul, what did you win on ebay?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks to all for your support, I think weve all had our say, Im going to close the topic now, hope thats ok ....









Like ESL has said , lets move on....

Jase..


----------

